# New Puppy... of the French variety.



## bl|nk (Apr 28, 2007)

You will most likely say he looks identical to a GSP, and will most likely be mistaken all his life as one.

He's actually a Braque Francais - Pyrenees (French Pointer). His parents are both directly from France making him about as French as they come. Imagine the temperment of a Lab with the hunting drive of a GSP. You can live with the dog in the house as a family member and not want to ship them off to military school.

Meet Font Romeu Blaise (The French kennel club designate a letter of the alaphabet each year for the naming of the dogs. this year is 'F') for yelling purposes when pee'n on the floor... just Blaise for short 




























With my point lab 'Belle'



















I was looking hard at going with a Viszla or GSP but found this breeder in Plankinton SD (20 miles from my parents) The rest is history and a headache. Forgot how nice it is to have a well trained dog 

-Eric.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Nice looking pup. Let us know how he works out for you....


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice pup. They end up about the same size as a GSP?


----------



## bl|nk (Apr 28, 2007)

The Braque's usually max out in the low 50's range. So on average they will at the largest be the size of a small GSP using the AKC listed size of a GSP of 55 - 70 lbs. The Braque's are not recognized by the AKC due to the limited number of them in the US. They can be registered through the CKC, NAVHDA, and if you'd like they can be registered back in France.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks sound similar to our french brits...a wee bit bigger.


----------



## LightningRenegade (Aug 11, 2010)

For a second there, I thought you were referring to a French Bulldog. I was like, I didn't know they're good hunting dogs.

Your dog looks alert and ready. Good luck!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It will be interesting to see if he actually hunts or just wants to chase *****es all day........ :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## bl|nk (Apr 28, 2007)

I took the little turd with me for opening weekend in SD this past weekend. Unfortunately my Yellow Lab had to stay home, she of course went into heat 2 weeks ago. The pup did really good for being 3.5 months old and walking heavy cover for 3 - 4 hours. He only walked behind me a few times but mostly kept checking cover. I would lose him in the corn fields, but a few minutes later he would show up happy as can be and off for another adventure. I'm not sure if he ran into any pheasants in the corn. The roosters would be almost bigger than him so I'm sure he grabbed his white flag and ran like hell in the other direction.

I go down again in 2 weeks for a 5 day hunt. I'll bring him again just because I want him to be exposed to hunting. the group limited out both day so 30+ birds and alot of shooting didn't phase the pup at all. I think I'm safe to say he's not gun shy at all.


----------

